# Largest display in a digital watch?



## sierra 18

Hi all:

I'm looking for the largest dial/display out there, owing to ageing eyes.... I was looking at some of the Suunto line, as well as the Timex WS4.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Best,

Chris


----------



## rock strongo

Gotta say my Suunto Vector is pretty big and pretty awesome....imho
Chris


----------



## eedwinn

I have a TimeX Ironman Triathlon. The display is pretty huge to me. Maybe you can check that out!


----------



## DigitalSurf

Display size doesn't necessarily correlate with digital number size. From other threads I see that you can find some very inexpensive Timex watches with much bigger digital numbers than most Casio watches with larger overall displays. The UZI Guardian Digital Watch is also known to have some very large numbers. 

I have a very inexpensive Timex 1440 Sports watch which has large readable numbers for the time. I paid about $12 for it.


----------



## Precise

I agree that Timex often has bigger numbers than Casio. This one has large numbers. Also, if your eyes are aging, perhaps your ears too (like mine).

https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/praise-timex-vibrating-alarm-watch-608623.html


----------



## cal..45

Precise said:


> I agree that Timex often has bigger numbers than Casio. This one has large numbers. Also, if your eyes are aging, perhaps your ears too (like mine).
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/praise-timex-vibrating-alarm-watch-608623.html


Yepp, absolutely outstanding and impressive digital watch. I think it has the largest (tallest) digits of all my digital watches:










cheers


----------



## sierra 18

Many thanks gents for your input, much appreciated!

Chris


----------



## sierra 18

And after reading reviews that the Suunto's were hard to read in the bright sun, and determining that the WS4 may be large, but that the numerals are not necessarily correspondingly large, I went with the Timex T498519J Vibration Alarm. I liked your review, the price was definitely right for a work-beater, and Amazon had it for $40, so hard to go wrong. 
Thanks again all,

Chris


----------



## J.D.B.

You might take a look at the Phosphor line, too.

Josh


----------



## Sedi

Oh, problem already solved - but still:
Pulsar PQ2003 has two different time-modes, in one of them the digits are really huge (the watch is 43mm in diameter):









cheers, Sedi


----------



## nash_tz

Swatch touch for sure.


----------

